
CT-Wasm: Type-Driven Secure Cryptography for the Web Ecosystem - ArtWomb
https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.01348
======
djrenren
Hey one of the authors here! Crazy that someone else posted this, I'm happy to
answer any questions.

I also just gave a talk about this at POPL2019 in Lisbon. Slides are here:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1yuC_LvNuFbnhO3aASTQ8...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1yuC_LvNuFbnhO3aASTQ8ArdKIec9ETdUJKmh82Aaz00)

~~~
ArtWomb
It's a terrific addition to the ecosystem. Please keep it up ;)

What sort of applications are you thinking of building using web browser
cryptography? Besides the obvious scenarios around secure communications. And
even the dream ideal of privacy preservation wherein all user data is
encrypted and stored in local storage. And third party web apps don't send any
unencrypted data home. I see tremendous potential in the consumer internet
side. Particularly around payments, digital goods, live services, etc.
Empowering ordinary folks to be able to run a personal "bank" right in their
web browser is pretty exciting!

------
buu700
Relevant discussion on why this is needed:
[https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/issues/205](https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/issues/205)

